# Betta Bowl Heating



## IslandRzrbk

Hi everyone!!

Ok so Warren Betta (my fiance's christening), was doing great until the temperatures have started dropping. The temperature in his tank was about 69 degrees this morning and so I ran out and bought a "1-3 gallon" heater than of course the temperature ran up to 84 degrees! I immediately unplugged it since I prefer my betta un-boiled. 

There's really no place I can move him that will be warmer. Since all the rooms have generally leaking windows, he's probably in the warmest room in the apartment.

He's in a 1 1/2 gallon betta vase, with gravel substrate, chemical parameters are normal. I change out his water and wash his gravel with hot water every week. He gets betta flakes and bloodworms. And up until the temperature drop he was active and blowing bubbles. 

Any solutions or suggestions? 

Thanks for the help!


----------



## mittos

maybe get one of those reptile tank warmers that go under the tank? its like a little heating mat.


----------



## majerah1

84 is perfect for him he is a tropical fish.All mine stay about that temp and have been happy for years.I highly suggest you put him in a proper tank too,where you can cycle it,and heat it properly.An adjustable heater is best.


----------



## jbrown5217

You should read up on betta fish because 84 degrees Fahrenheit is a great temperature for bettas.

Here is a decent article, although they should increase the max temperature to about 86 Degrees Fahrenheit imo. Betta Fish Care 101 - Guides & Lessons for Beginners - Home


----------



## IslandRzrbk

Oh great! Well the couple of places I did some reading said 82 was the high end and I know even 2 degrees with some fish can be a big deal.


----------



## majerah1

Bettas come from Thailand,its very common for their waters to reach even 90 degree.Thats what I bred my guys in and had more success with the courtship.My suggestion has always been 82 to 86,and a middle mark is 84,so your fish will be perfectly fine.


----------



## IslandRzrbk

Thanks again for the great advice. The animal scientist in me told me that based on their origins that it _should_ be OK, but those are also very famous last words. Plus, like I had said, the preliminary reading I had done all said that anything much higher than 82 degrees might be problematic. I just wanted to get actual person opinions before I made a decision. I wanted to get an adjustable heater, like the one in my main tank, but the only ones that I could find were the 10+ gallon tank heaters which were way to big, or the reptile heaters and I wasn't sure how they would work outside of the tank. 

Thanks again for the advice.


----------



## majerah1

Anytime.


----------



## ScurvyGoat

Just wanted to say that those reptile heat mats are one of the worst things invented. They are commonly referred to as "cookers". They commonly overheat and there is no way to adjust temp on them. Also as a warning, they can not go on plastic so if you have a small tank it will not only cook your betta, it will melt the tank and cause a whole big mess. @[email protected]

Keep an easy-to-see thermometer on the vase so you can check the temp often. While the mini betta heaters can be good, still better to be safe than sorry. You can usually catch rises in temp that way before there's an issue.


----------



## SuckMyCichlids

i was gonna say to plug that dang thing back in cause your betta would love it!! lol, but looks like our personal site expert majerah1 has already filled you in, good luck with your betta! after i get my 40g going id love to do a betta tank


----------



## SuckMyCichlids

also what size is the tank? he would be happy as can be in a 10g


----------



## celticsfan13

yea majerah is right low to mid 80's bettas seem to thrive but they can live in colder but yea majerah is right about getting a bigger tank ,ost people put them in small bowls because they simply can survive fine in small bowls but when u put them in larger tanks they thrive amazingly because they are used 2 worse with less room thats what i did put my betta from a small bowl into a 20 na d he loved it! goood luck


----------



## IslandRzrbk

In case I hadn't already mentioned it in an update. He's in a glass 1 gallon vase that I clean out once a week. It's definitely not ideal, but he was _supposed to go in my 35g planted tank, but while in there he was problematic for the other fish, nipping and chasing and such. I gave him about 2 weeks to get his act together, but after I noticed a chunk missing from one of my other fish's fins he was ousted, the victim has since recovered. Plus I don't have the space to set up anything larger than the 1g he's in, I've looked into the 5g tanks and such, but with a tight budget and limited surface space he would have to be put on the outdoor patio or the carpet (both not options). I have a small ER tank for emergencies, but it would by no means work for a permanent solution. 

He's doing a lot better now though, and really gets fired up when he gets fed. Plus he's been blowing a ton of bubbles which I'm hoping means he's approved of the new heater and situation. Will post if anything else happens._


----------

